# Il piccolo principe



## Spot (29 Giugno 2016)

E' tipo l'anniversario del boh. Leggetevi sta roba 
https://www.dailybest.it/libri/odio-piccolo-principe/


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2016)

"La volpe del principino invece che fa? Gli chiede di essere addomesticata.

Un po’ come se oggi bussasse alla vostra porta Salvini e vi pregasse di introdurlo alla magia della cultura Rom."

Credo di essere morta!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ridosola (29 Giugno 2016)

Io l'ho letto che ero bambina, 8-9 anni, lo ricordo a malapena. Mi sa che lo rileggo...


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto che ero bambina, 8-9 anni, lo ricordo a malapena. Mi sa che lo rileggo...


Perché ti vuoi così male?


----------



## Alessandra (29 Giugno 2016)

L'ho letto quando avevo sei anni, come compito delle vacanze.  Ricordo che mi aveva annoiata. E poi non l'ho mai più riletto.  Mi sono stupita negli anni di come quel libro noioso fosse preso in considerazione cosi' tanto. 
Dovrei rileggerlo da adulta per poter valutare. 
Certo....gli uomini soli nei mini pianeta mi erano piaciuti. 
Questa immagine l'ho riutilizzata poi, e personalizzata quando ho avuto come compito al liceo una storia illustrata. Questa immagine dei piccoli pianeti e'rimasta cosi' dentro me che, appunto,  quando ho dovuto pensare a una storia illustrata,  senza esserne consapevole,  ho preso spunto dal piccolo principe. 

Pero'....Dovrei rileggerlo


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2016)

L'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi, si vede bene solo con il cuore...... Già


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> L'ho letto quando avevo sei anni, come compito delle vacanze.*  Ricordo che mi aveva annoiata.* E poi non l'ho mai più riletto.  Mi sono stupita negli anni di come quel libro noioso fosse preso in considerazione cosi' tanto.
> Dovrei rileggerlo da adulta per poter valutare.
> Certo....gli uomini soli nei mini pianeta mi erano piaciuti.
> Questa immagine l'ho riutilizzata poi, e personalizzata quando ho avuto come compito al liceo una storia illustrata. *Questa immagine dei piccoli pianeti e'rimasta cosi' dentro me che, appunto,  quando ho dovuto pensare a una storia illustrata,  senza esserne consapevole,  ho preso spunto dal piccolo principe. *
> ...


magari tutti i bambini di sei anni lo leggessero


----------



## Ridosola (29 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché ti vuoi così male?


:rotfl:Ecco, vorrei capire QUANTO mi voglio male


----------



## Spot (29 Giugno 2016)

Io l'ho letto alle medie, più volte. Mi piacque e tutt'ora penso che non sia un brutto libro (mentre, ad esempio, Il gabbiano Jonhatan Linvingston e Coelho fanno davvero cagare senza appello).
Ma non è nemmeno un gran libro, e soprattutto la retorica ossessiva che ci sta intorno è insopportabile. Soprattutto se sei cresciuto tra un gruppo scout e un gruppo acr (povera me, che brutta infanzia). Te lo rifilano in tutte le salse, come se fosse un cavolo di vademecum di vita.

Riguardo alla narrativa per bambini - genere che io amo -, in giro c'è roba di gran lunga migliore, a livello di contenuti e immaginario. Un Rodari, o un Buzzati, giusto per citarne due.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma non penso che leggerlo escluda la possibilità di continuare con altri libri migliori o peggiori .l"importante è  che i bambini  , i ragazzi, gli adulti leggano


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari tutti i bambini di sei anni lo leggessero


Verde virtuale
Quando avevo quell'età c'era il cartone animato. Detestavo così tanto la sigla, che non l'ho letto e neanche guardato.
Poi a scuola l'ho letto perché obbligatorio (per le ore di francese) e mi è piaciuto.
È un bellissimo libro per bambini.
Meglio di Geronimo Stilton e Piccoli Brividi.
A mio figlio è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto alle medie, più volte. Mi piacque e tutt'ora penso che non sia un brutto libro (mentre, ad esempio, Il gabbiano Jonhatan Linvingston e Coelho fanno davvero cagare senza appello).
> Ma non è nemmeno un gran libro, e soprattutto la retorica ossessiva che ci sta intorno è insopportabile. Soprattutto se sei cresciuto tra un gruppo scout e un gruppo acr (povera me, che brutta infanzia). Te lo rifilano in tutte le salse, come se fosse un cavolo di vademecum di vita.
> 
> Riguardo alla narrativa per bambini - genere che io amo -, in giro c'è roba di gran lunga migliore, a livello di contenuti e immaginario. Un Rodari, o un Buzzati, giusto per citarne due.


Buzzati meraviglia! Mi ricordo La guerra degli orsi... Mi era piaciuto tantissimo, ho ancora il ricordo delle illustrazioni.
Rodari da bambina non mi piaceva per nulla, non so perché.
Troppo futurista per i miei gusti, forse. A mio figlio piace 

Edit: la retorica del piccolo principe l'ho colta pure io, ma forse non avendo mai frequentato nessuna aggregazione educativa, non l'ho sentita pervasiva. Ricordo invece un'altro scritto dello stesso autore, destinato ad un pubblico adulto, che mi aveva dato di più questa impressione.
PS: a proposito di retorica: io odio i Barbapapà attuali


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Verde virtuale
> Quando avevo quell'età c'era il cartone animato. Detestavo così tanto la sigla, che non l'ho letto e neanche guardato.
> Poi a scuola l'ho letto perché obbligatorio (per le ore di francese) e mi è piaciuto.
> È un bellissimo libro per bambini.
> ...


Pensa che stavo appunto pensando a Geronimo Stilton...alle mancate costruzioni di frase, alle onomatopee insensate e alla povertà della lingua. :unhappy:

Io l'ho letto in diversi momenti della mia vita, senza che mi abbia impedito di leggere anche Stephen King, per dire. 

O di guardare porno 

L'importante, secondo me, anzichè decidere a priori cosa è bene leggere o meno, è insegnare il piacere di leggere. Perchè ognuno poi si possa fare la sua idea su ciò che legge. 

La letture e i mondi immaginari in cui porta, sono cose così personali, che trovo veramente sciocco pensare che un libro abbia soltanto una sola lettura. E una sola interpretazione. 

Ci sono certi libri che letti più volte, in diversi momenti della vita, danno spunti diversissimi...quasi non fossero lo stesso libro. 
E magari è la "favoletta" della volpe e dell'uva eh....


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che stavo appunto pensando a Geronimo Stilton...alle mancate costruzioni di frase, alle onomatopee insensate e alla povertà della lingua. :unhappy:
> 
> Io l'ho letto in diversi momenti della mia vita, senza che mi abbia impedito di leggere anche Stephen King, per dire.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:Come non quotarti!
Tutto quanto


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :rotfl:Come non quotarti!
> Tutto quanto


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

Scusate, è OT ma... 
Da preadolescente ero rimasta molto infastidita nel leggere Papà Gambalunga


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

Odio e nausea.
ho fatto l analisi del testo alle medie. Stillicidio tipo una pagina alla settimana, con riflessioni e approfondimenti, e la prof che si commuoveva mentre leggeva:sbatti:


----------



## ipazia (29 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Odio e nausea.
> ho fatto l analisi del testo alle medie. Stillicidio tipo una pagina alla settimana, con riflessioni e approfondimenti, e la prof che si commuoveva mentre leggeva:sbatti:


:rotfl:

eehhh...ma il problema ce l'aveva la prof....mica il piccolo principe :carneval:


----------



## Ecate (29 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> eehhh...ma il problema ce l'aveva la prof....mica il piccolo principe :carneval:


A me quella roba lì con l'Adelchi.
Ma il problema ce l'avevo io
:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (29 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> eehhh...ma il problema ce l'aveva la prof....mica il piccolo principe :carneval:


Certo ma converrai che dei ragazzini di 11anni non possono che rimanerne traumatizzati. Poi pretendere pure di conoscere la vita di quel povero sfigato di saint exupery è cattiveria. 
Comunque era davvero una prof inutile. 
Nel biennio ho pure avuto una prof di latino che ci faceva vedere i film di akiro kurasowa, stile fantozzi con la corazzata potemki. Prof strani a iosa.
Fine OT


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi, si vede bene solo con il cuore...... Già


La frase di stato preferito da mia moglie.
Cha adora Il piccolo principe a tal punto da collezionarlo in tutte le lingue e dialetti diversi che riesce a trovare.
Piace comunque anche a mia figlia.
Io devo rileggerlo.
Non me lo ricordo bene.
Devo solo scegliere se leggerlo in greco, in dialetto milanese o in italiano.
Opterei per quest'ultima versione.


----------



## Ecate (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La frase di stato preferito da mia moglie.
> Cha adora Il piccolo principe a tal punto da collezionarlo in tutte le lingue e dialetti diversi che riesce a trovare.
> Piace comunque anche a mia figlia.
> Io devo rileggerlo.
> ...


In greco antico però.
C'è un'edizione critica della Oxford.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E' tipo l'anniversario del boh. Leggetevi sta roba
> https://www.dailybest.it/libri/odio-piccolo-principe/


letto da piccola e riletto da più grande. nemmeno a me è dispiaciuto. ma da quando "sui social poi, un giorno sì e l'altro pure ci sarà qualche sfrontato intellettuale pronto a condividere una di quelle immagini da 5.00 like a botta" 

l'ho iniziato a mal sopportare.

comunque, non posso non metterla



:carneval:


[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi, si vede bene solo con il cuore...... Già


.... quando una citazione viene ripetuta millemilioni di volte per me perde di senso.


----------



## ilnikko (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... quando una citazione viene ripetuta millemilioni di volte per me perde di senso.


curiosità : perchè ?


----------



## Ecate (30 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> curiosità : perchè ?


Logoramento semantico


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> curiosità : perchè ?





Ecate ha detto:


> Logoramento semantico


...esatto

Ammetto di avere un opinione negativa della popolarità di un'opera dell'ingegno intellettuale, spesso applico l'equazione "popolarità, ovvero una moltitudine che si riconosce in alcune parole /immagini  = semplicità/banalità del messaggio" . 
Probabilmente tutto quello che è stato scritto sull'amore da 2000 anni a questa parte non è altro che una ripetizione e rielaborazione di qualcosa che era già stato scritto. Con Questo non voglio cancellare millenni di letteratura, anzi riconosco la presenza di geni che hanno rielaborato/attualizzato e adattato il pensiero, solo dire che, se si leggesse un po' di più, un libro come "va dove ti porta il cuore" non avrebbe venduto 16 mln di copie.

..... poi si sa ..... sono snob di sinistra, radical chic, amo il cachemire e vado al lezione per imparare a parlare con la R moscia .... ecc ecc


----------



## Ecate (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...esatto
> 
> Ammetto di avere un opinione negativa della popolarità di un'opera dell'ingegno intellettuale, spesso applico l'equazione "popolarità, ovvero una moltitudine che si riconosce in alcune parole /immagini  = semplicità/banalità del messaggio" .
> Probabilmente tutto quello che è stato scritto sull'amore da 2000 anni a questa parte non è altro che una ripetizione e rielaborazione di qualcosa che era già stato scritto. Con Questo non voglio cancellare millenni di letteratura, anzi riconosco la presenza di geni che hanno rielaborato/attualizzato e adattato il pensiero, solo dire che, se si leggesse un po' di più, un libro come "va dove ti porta il cuore" non avrebbe venduto 16 mln di copie.
> ...


Condivido
Trovo che la diffidenza verso la massificazione sia sempre costruttiva, a meno che non diventi massificante
Come le critiche snob a chi va a vedere i ponti galleggianti di Christo
A questo punto è meno conformista chi ci va


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Condivido
> *Trovo che la diffidenza verso la massificazione sia sempre costruttiva, a meno che non diventi massificante
> **Come le critiche snob a chi va a vedere i ponti galleggianti di Christo
> *A questo punto è meno conformista chi ci va


Oddio, che si fa quindi?
Io non ci sono andato perché non me ne frega niente.
Va bene lo stesso?


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]
Amore, non c'entra nulla, ma l'hai letta la striscia pubblicata oggi su wired?


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...esatto
> 
> Ammetto di avere un opinione negativa della popolarità di un'opera dell'ingegno intellettuale, spesso applico l'equazione "popolarità, ovvero una moltitudine che si riconosce in alcune parole /immagini  = semplicità/banalità del messaggio" .
> Probabilmente tutto quello che è stato scritto sull'amore da 2000 anni a questa parte non è altro che una ripetizione e rielaborazione di qualcosa che era già stato scritto. Con Questo non voglio cancellare millenni di letteratura, anzi riconosco la presenza di geni che hanno rielaborato/attualizzato e adattato il pensiero, solo dire che, se si leggesse un po' di più, un libro come "va dove ti porta il cuore" non avrebbe venduto 16 mln di copie.
> ...


Io sono nudista, comunista, tamarro inside, guido un grosso suv, mangio carne, compro vestiti usati, amo i giubbotti di pelle, leggo e colleziono Quattroruote, eppure mi trovo d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
Però _Va dove ti porta il cuore_ me lo son letto lo stesso.
Lo stesso discorso si potrebbe estendere ad altri campi artistici.
Quello musicale, per esempio.


----------



## Ecate (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oddio, che si fa quindi?
> Io non ci sono andato perché non me ne frega niente.
> Va bene lo stesso?


Non saprei, credo che il top in questo momento sia lamentarsi perché non è a pagamento; l'interesse per la cosa è ininfluente.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Condivido
> Trovo che la diffidenza verso la massificazione sia sempre costruttiva, a meno che non diventi massificante
> Come le critiche snob a chi va a vedere i ponti galleggianti di Christo
> A questo punto è meno conformista chi ci va


breve OT.... questa "opera" di Christo pensi che possa essere considerata arte ?


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oddio, che si fa quindi?
> Io non ci sono andato perché non me ne frega niente.
> Va bene lo stesso?


E' un peccato, rimpiango non esserci andato i primi giorni quando ancora c'era qualche speranza di accedervi. Io non so se è un'opera d'arte però trovo fantastica l'idea che ti si offra un punto di vista alternativo, con tutte le riflessioni conseguenti.



danny ha detto:


> Io sono nudista, comunista, tamarro inside, guido un grosso suv, mangio carne, compro vestiti usati, amo i giubbotti di pelle, leggo e colleziono Quattroruote, eppure mi trovo d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Però _Va dove ti porta il cuore_ me lo son letto lo stesso.
> Lo stesso discorso si potrebbe estendere ad altri campi artistici.
> Quello musicale, per esempio.


.....nessuno è perfetto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Anch'io ho letto il libro della Tamaro, per questo mi sento autorizzato a definirlo come minimo la "fiera della banalità"

Si, penso anch'io valga per tutti i campi artistici, magari con tempistiche diverse.
Applico il postulato fondamentale della fisica "nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma"


----------



## ilnikko (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono nudista, comunista, tamarro inside, guido un grosso suv, mangio carne, compro vestiti usati, amo i giubbotti di pelle, leggo e colleziono Quattroruote, eppure mi trovo d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Però _Va dove ti porta il cuore_ me lo son letto lo stesso.
> Lo stesso discorso si potrebbe estendere ad altri campi artistici.
> Quello musicale, per esempio.


Tiè...beccati 'sto verde


----------



## Ecate (30 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT.... questa "opera" di Christo pensi che possa essere considerata arte ?


Onestamente no, ma faccio fatica a trovare l'arte nelle installazioni. Una vocina dentro di me mi dice che la mia sensibilità ha dei limiti, a riguardo, che neanche una maggiore cultura potrebbe colmare


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...esatto
> 
> Ammetto di avere un opinione negativa della popolarità di un'opera dell'ingegno intellettuale, spesso applico l'equazione "popolarità, ovvero una moltitudine che si riconosce in alcune parole /immagini  = semplicità/banalità del messaggio" .
> Probabilmente tutto quello che è stato scritto sull'amore da 2000 anni a questa parte non è altro che una ripetizione e rielaborazione di qualcosa che era già stato scritto. Con Questo non voglio cancellare millenni di letteratura, anzi riconosco la presenza di geni che hanno rielaborato/attualizzato e adattato il pensiero, solo dire che, se si leggesse un po' di più, un libro come "va dove ti porta il cuore" non avrebbe venduto 16 mln di copie.
> ...


A volte...
Ma Bowie e Dalì ti staranno spernacchiando dalla tomba, al momento 



brenin ha detto:


> breve OT.... questa "opera" di Christo pensi che possa essere considerata arte ?


Sì. Perchè non dovrebbe?

Però a me piaceva decisamente più questa


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

@_Spot_

l'ho letta, fantastica. la cosa dei molluschi m'ha fatto piegare :rotfl: 

ma la polemica di cui lui parla, del discorso dell'attacco..mi sembrava di averlo letto su Twitter ma non ricordo da chi partì. tu ti ricordi?

comunque lo posto, casomai anche se OT qualcuno avesse curiosità (@ChiaraMatraini tipo)

http://www.wired.it/play/fumetti/2016/06/30/zerocalcare-unioni-civili/


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT.... questa "opera" di Christo pensi che possa essere considerata arte ?


no, ma nemmeno è sta tragedia per cui stracciarsi le vesti.


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A volte...
> Ma Bowie e Dalì ti staranno spernacchiando dalla tomba, al momento


indubbiamente e non solo loro ......... ripeto, di geni ce ne sono tanti.
Quello che mi chiedo è: ma le loro opere sono frutto di una rilvoluzione della "forma" o del "contenuto" ?
... sia ben chiaro che non disprezzo la forma


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Spot_
> 
> l'ho letta, fantastica. la cosa dei molluschi m'ha fatto piegare :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Questa diverte più della Tamaro e di Christo.
Ma il fumetto sarà arte?


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oddio, che si fa quindi?
> Io non ci sono andato perché non me ne frega niente.
> Va bene lo stesso?


.... a proposito di "cagazzi de sinistra" (io), mi hai fatto venire in mente questo: [video=youtube_share;yaiH2lGIvVw]https://youtu.be/yaiH2lGIvVw[/video]


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa diverte più della Tamaro e di Christo.
> Ma il fumetto sarà arte?


io sono di parte, in quanto collezionista di DYD e di manga (Dragon Ball, Video Girl Ai, Orange Road etc) quindi per me assolutamente sì  il fumetto è una forma d'arte!


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> indubbiamente e non solo loro ......... ripeto, di geni ce ne sono tanti.
> Quello che mi chiedo è: ma le loro opere sono frutto di una rilvoluzione della "forma" o del "contenuto" ?
> ... sia ben chiaro che non disprezzo la forma


Dovresti spiegarmi meglio la domanda, non ti seguo. Cosa intendi come forma e contenuto, in campo artistico?


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa diverte più della Tamaro e di Christo.
> Ma il fumetto sarà arte?


Sì, senza ombra di dubbio.
Ormai ha i suoi personaggi di spicco e la sua bella quota di letteratura/teoria dedicata.
Una forma d'arte anche bella consolidata, direi.
 @_banshee_ non ricordo la polemica... twitter non è roba mia


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sì, senza ombra di dubbio.
> Ha anche i suoi personaggi artistici di spicco e la sua bella quota di letteratura/teoria dedicata.
> Una forma d'arte anche bella consolidata, direi.


Originariamente non era così, però.
Anzi, decenni addietro il fumetto era considerato un sottoprodotto culturale, tanto che se ne sconsigliava la lettura ai bambini.
Per anni dire "sembra un fumetto" fu una valutazione negativa.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> indubbiamente e non solo loro ......... ripeto, di geni ce ne sono tanti.
> Quello che mi chiedo è: ma le loro opere sono frutto di una rilvoluzione della "forma" o del "contenuto" ?
> ... sia ben chiaro che non disprezzo la forma


Dall'Iliade trasmessa oralmente ai DVD della trilogia del Signore degli Anelli, è cambiata la forma o il contenuto?
E per contenuto intendo la rappresentazione artistica di un'esigenza umana.


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Originariamente non era così, però.
> Anzi, decenni addietro il fumetto era considerato un sottoprodotto culturale, tanto che se ne sconsigliava la lettura ai bambini.
> Per anni dire "sembra un fumetto" fu una valutazione negativa.


Tutt'ora per molte opere si preferisce il termine "graphic novel".

Comunque.
Cosa simile accadde con la fotografia un paio di secoli fa.
Un mezzo d'espressione, ovviamente, non ha mai dignità artistica in sè. La assume, se la assume, col tempo e attraverso chi lo utilizza.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E' tipo l'anniversario del boh. Leggetevi sta roba
> https://www.dailybest.it/libri/odio-piccolo-principe/


Pero paragonare Jonathan Livingstone a Coelho è una bestemmia  qualche pagina di quell'uccello valgono tutto l'alchimista


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Buzzati meraviglia! Mi ricordo La guerra degli orsi..*. Mi era piaciuto tantissimo, ho ancora il ricordo delle illustrazioni.
> Rodari da bambina non mi piaceva per nulla, non so perché.
> Troppo futurista per i miei gusti, forse. A mio figlio piace
> 
> ...


Meraviglioso!!!!


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dovresti spiegarmi meglio la domanda, non ti seguo. Cosa intendi come forma e contenuto, in campo artistico?


per "contenuto" intendo il messaggio, diciamo la differenza tra significato e significante



danny ha detto:


> Dall'Iliade trasmessa oralmente ai DVD della trilogia del Signore degli Anelli, è cambiata la forma o il contenuto?
> E per contenuto intendo la rappresentazione artistica di un'esigenza umana.


Per me la forma, tolkien si è ispirato ad antiche leggende per il suo libro e tutto è venuto a cascata.


Forse è meglio specificare che, sentendomi molto ignorante, non disprezzo la forma considerandola come un'inutile variante di espressione dei medesimi contenuti ripetuti all'infinito. Penso che anche grazie all'evoluzione della forma possiamo capire e apprezzare i contenuti.





.... forse mi sto incartando


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> per "contenuto" intendo il messaggio, diciamo la differenza tra significato e significante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche il contenuto... poi tutto viene amalgamato dal potente cattolicesimo dell'autore.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> View attachment 11765


mitico Marione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> per "contenuto" intendo il messaggio, diciamo la differenza tra significato e significante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhh. Sai che è? E' difficile, molto difficile distiguere tra forma e contenuto in campo artistico. Tanto strettamente la prima il più delle volte veicola il secondo, quasi da confondercisi.

Ti faccio un esempio facile: la prospettiva aerea di Da Vinci è una rivoluzione di forma o di contenuto?


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pero paragonare Jonathan Livingstone a Coelho è una bestemmia  qualche pagina di quell'uccello valgono tutto l'alchimista


Nooo il gabbiano lo odioooooo


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nooo il gabbiano lo odioooooo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Onestamente no, ma faccio fatica a trovare l'arte nelle installazioni. Una vocina dentro di me mi dice che la mia sensibilità ha dei limiti, a riguardo, che neanche una maggiore cultura potrebbe colmare


Stradaccordo !


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2016)

Per me Il piccolo principe rimane un ottimo libro per bambini e ragazzi.
Coelho con Storia della gabbianella etc è stato letto piacevolmente da mia figlia.
Il gabbiano lo lessi a 11 anni o giù di lì.
Rimangono libri adeguati alle esigenze di una particolare fascia di età ai quali si rimane affezionati anche da adulti.
"Le cronache di Narnia" è abbastanza terribile se letto come libro per adulti, meraviglioso e apprezzabile nella simbologia se visto come libro per l'infanzia.
Rodari è piacevole, la Favole al telefono rimane abbastanza datato nello stile, anche se mia figlia lo ha apprezzato.
Una torta in cielo è valido a 8 anni.
Io ricordo con piacere anche I ragazzi della via Pal, Mark Twain con Tom Sawier, Huckleberry Finn, L.M Alcott tra i miei libri preferiti di quando ero bambino.
Da adulto sono diventato onnivoro e non ho libri a cui sono legato particolarmente più di altri.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

@_Spot_

Per me questa la considero, dal mio punto di vista, tutt'altra cosa se parliamo di artenatura...



però è un'opinione mia personale che privilegia l'inserimento di un'opera in un contesto confacente all'opera stessa ( in questo caso un lupo nel bosco )....


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhhhh. Sai che è? E' difficile, molto difficile distiguere tra forma e contenuto in campo artistico. Tanto strettamente la prima il più delle volte veicola il secondo, quasi da confondercisi.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio facile: la prospettiva aerea di Da Vinci è una rivoluzione di forma o di contenuto?


Ma la prospettiva non è altro che un mezzo per rappresentare la realtà, parlando di Leonardo la possiamo definire geniale, sublime...ecc, gli aggetti si sprecherebbero.
Si potrebbe vedere la realtà come il contenuto e la prospettiva come lo strumento per rappresentarla


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per me Il piccolo principe rimane un ottimo libro per bambini e ragazzi.
> Coelho con Storia della gabbianella etc è stato letto piacevolmente da mia figlia.
> Il gabbiano lo lessi a 11 anni o giù di lì.
> Rimangono libri adeguati alle esigenze di una particolare fascia di età ai quali si rimane affezionati anche da adulti.
> ...


L'ho ricomprato da poco, avevo un gran voglia di rileggerlo... nostalgiaaaa!


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma la prospettiva non è altro che un mezzo per rappresentare la realtà, parlando di Leonardo la possiamo definire geniale, sublime...ecc, gli aggetti si sprecherebbero.
> Si potrebbe vedere la realtà come il contenuto e la prospettiva come lo strumento per rappresentarla


Diciamo che il contenuto e la forma coincidono. La forma è la tecnica in sè, appunto, il contenuto è una nuova concezione dello spazio, o meglio, della traduzione di uno spazio tridimensionale nelle due dimensioni.

Quello che volevo dire è che è ben raro avere una rivoluzione formale in assenza di rivoluzione di contenuti. Evoluzioni formali invece sì, ad esempio nei vari manierismi.

Ma sono tutte cose totalmente indipendenti dall'elitarietà o dalla popolarità del fenomeno, per tornare al discorso principale.




danny ha detto:


> Per me Il piccolo principe rimane un ottimo libro per bambini e ragazzi.





danny ha detto:


> Coelho con Storia della gabbianella etc è stato letto piacevolmente da mia figlia.
> Il gabbiano lo lessi a 11 anni o giù di lì.
> Rimangono libri adeguati alle esigenze di una particolare fascia di età ai quali si rimane affezionati anche da adulti.
> "Le cronache di Narnia" è abbastanza terribile se letto come libro per adulti, meraviglioso e apprezzabile nella simbologia se visto come libro per l'infanzia.
> ...



La gabbianella? Coelho? Spe'.. quale?


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'ho ricomprato da poco, avevo un gran voglia di rileggerlo... nostalgiaaaa!


breve OT.... hai letto Shogun ?

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788845250965/clavell-james/shogun.html


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT.... hai letto Shogun ?


No, bello? Adoro l'Hagakure, letto?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per me Il piccolo principe rimane un ottimo libro per bambini e ragazzi.
> Coelho con Storia della gabbianella etc è stato letto piacevolmente da mia figlia.
> Il gabbiano lo lessi a 11 anni o giù di lì.
> Rimangono libri adeguati alle esigenze di una particolare fascia di età ai quali si rimane affezionati anche da adulti.
> ...


danny tu gli harry potter li hai letti?


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION]

Beh, la land art è quello che è, ha le sue regole e il suo linguaggio. Non si tratta di inserimento dell'opera d'arte nel contesto (il tuo lupo ad esempio), ma di modificare pesantemente il paesaggio naturale in un oggetto non naturale.
Insomma, è un movimento artistico che ha un suo senso, al di là dei gusti.
Alcune opere sono anche esteticamente affascinanti, comunque 

Poi parlare di arte contemporanea è sicuramente complicato (e io non sono nemmeno molto in grado). Si parlava di forma e contenuto: il contemporaneo lavora spesso sull'abbandono della teknè (la forma appunto). A quel punto riconoscere l'arte dalla non-arte diventa complicato.. o semplicemente dobbiamo accettare quel che ci propinano i galleristi


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, bello? Adoro l'Hagakure, letto?


Da non perdere.... l'Hagakure l'ho praticamente consumato.... peccato non ci sia la raccolta di tutti i volumi.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> @_brenin_
> 
> Beh, la land art è quello che è, ha le sue regole e il suo linguaggio. Non si tratta di inserimento dell'opera d'arte nel contesto (il tuo lupo ad esempio), ma di modificare pesantemente il paesaggio naturale in un oggetto non naturale.
> Insomma, è un movimento artistico che ha un suo senso, al di là dei gusti.
> ...


questa è la mia difficoltà nell'apprezzare l'arte contemporanea, ad esempio.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> @_brenin_
> 
> Beh, la land art è quello che è, ha le sue regole e il suo linguaggio. Non si tratta di inserimento dell'opera d'arte nel contesto (il tuo lupo ad esempio), ma di modificare pesantemente il paesaggio naturale in un oggetto non naturale.
> Insomma, è un movimento artistico che ha un suo senso, al di là dei gusti.
> ...


Vero, sul grassetto standing ovation !


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Diciamo che il contenuto e la forma coincidono. La forma è la tecnica in sè, appunto, il contenuto è una nuova concezione dello spazio, o meglio, della traduzione di uno spazio tridimensionale nelle due dimensioni.
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che è ben raro avere una rivoluzione formale in assenza di rivoluzione di contenuti. Evoluzioni formali invece sì, ad esempio nei vari manierismi.
> 
> ...


Sarà che fa parte del mio lavoro raffigurare le "possibili realtà" ma vedo le varie tecniche unicamente come strumenti per rappresentarla. Poi, tornando al '400, è stata una rivoluzione incredibile senza dubbio....


----------



## Spot (30 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Sarà che fa parte del mio lavoro raffigurare le "possibili realtà" ma vedo le varie tecniche unicamente come strumenti per rappresentarla. Poi, tornando al '400, è stata una rivoluzione incredibile senza dubbio....


Beh, bisogna contestualizzare ovviamente  In Leonardino il contenuto c'è eccome: il signorino si mise a studiare l'atmosfera, scoprì che trasparente non era, e ebbe l'idea, per niente scontata, di utilizzare la cosa in pittura. Bel connubio di arte e scienza.

Cavoli, mi piace il tuo lavoro


----------



## Ridosola (30 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhhhh. Sai che è? E' difficile, molto difficile distiguere tra forma e contenuto in campo artistico. Tanto strettamente la prima il più delle volte veicola il secondo, quasi da confondercisi.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio facile: la prospettiva aerea di Da Vinci è una rivoluzione di forma o di contenuto?


Verissimo! Nell'arte contenuto e forma si fondono, non puoi scindere una cosa dall'altra. La prospettiva di Da Vinci fù sicuramente rivoluzionaria nella forma, perchè fù il primo a "dipingere l'aria" per rappresentare la profondità, ma anche di contenuto: arrivare a pensare che ci sia la necessità di riprodurre l'aria in un dipinto, è veramente geniale. Beh però per l'appunto, lui era un genio!


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Diciamo che il contenuto e la forma coincidono. La forma è la tecnica in sè, appunto, il contenuto è una nuova concezione dello spazio, o meglio, della traduzione di uno spazio tridimensionale nelle due dimensioni.
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che è ben raro avere una rivoluzione formale in assenza di rivoluzione di contenuti. Evoluzioni formali invece sì, ad esempio nei vari manierismi.
> 
> ...


Sepulveda! 
(I neuroni cominciano a sentire l'età e il caldo)


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> danny tu gli harry potter li hai letti?


Li ho in lista. Mia figlia è arrivata al quinto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> L'ho letto quando avevo sei anni, come compito delle vacanze.  Ricordo che mi aveva annoiata. E poi non l'ho mai più riletto.  Mi sono stupita negli anni di come quel libro noioso fosse preso in considerazione cosi' tanto.
> Dovrei rileggerlo da adulta per poter valutare.
> Certo....gli uomini soli nei mini pianeta mi erano piaciuti.
> Questa immagine l'ho riutilizzata poi, e personalizzata quando ho avuto come compito al liceo una storia illustrata. Questa immagine dei piccoli pianeti e'rimasta cosi' dentro me che, appunto,  quando ho dovuto pensare a una storia illustrata,  senza esserne consapevole,  ho preso spunto dal piccolo principe.
> ...


Io l'ho letto a tre anni, ma mi è piaciuto di più i promessi sposi che ho letto a quattro :rotfl:.
Come puoi averlo letto a sei anni? Ma soprattutto come puoi pensare valido un giudizio che ti sei fatta anche a quindici anni!


----------



## Ecate (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto a tre anni, ma mi è piaciuto di più i promessi sposi che ho letto a quattro :rotfl:.
> Come puoi averlo letto a sei anni? Ma soprattutto come puoi pensare valido un giudizio che ti sei fatta anche a quindici anni!


Hai notato (OT?) quanto siano diffuse le versioni ridotte e adattate dei libri?
Mio figlio ha letto l'edizione ridotta (ma non adattata) del Piccolo Principe. 
Ho visto la versione ridotta e adattata del Libro della Giungla, ne è risultato un qualcosa di incredibilmente diverso.
D'altronde gli ho letto la versione di Biancaneve dei fratelli Grimm e credo prima dei sei anni sia sconsigliabile 
:scared:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Hai notato (OT?) quanto siano diffuse le versioni ridotte e adattate dei libri?
> Mio figlio ha letto l'edizione ridotta (ma non adattata) del Piccolo Principe.
> Ho visto la versione ridotta e adattata del Libro della Giungla, ne è risultato un qualcosa di incredibilmente diverso.
> D'altronde gli ho letto la versione di Biancaneve dei fratelli Grimm e credo prima dei sei anni sia sconsigliabile
> :scared:


La versione di Topolino dei Promessi sposi è godibile a più livelli.

Va benissimo anche leggere la storia d'Italia a fumetti. Basta non pensare di avere letto una versione che consente di dare un parere.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto a tre anni, ma mi è piaciuto di più i promessi sposi che ho letto a quattro :rotfl:.
> Come puoi averlo letto a sei anni? Ma soprattutto come puoi pensare valido un giudizio che ti sei fatta anche a quindici anni!


La mia insegnante di italiano delle elementari me lo diede come compito delle vacanze estive tra prima e seconda elementare.  In effetti ero più vicina ai sette anni che ai sei,  ma io gli anni li faccio a settembre quindi mi è venuto da dire "sei anni".

(Per me gli anni cambiano di numero dopo il compleanno )

Diciamo che non lo avevo apprezzato e mi è rimasto un ricordo negativo.  Negli anni non l'ho mai più ripreso,  se avevo tempo di leggere, leggevo altri libri chr mi ispiravano di piu'


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> La mia insegnante di italiano delle elementari me lo diede come compito delle vacanze estive tra prima e seconda elementare.  In effetti ero più vicina ai sette anni che ai sei,  ma io gli anni li faccio a settembre quindi mi è venuto da dire "sei anni".
> 
> (Per me gli anni cambiano di numero dopo il compleanno )
> 
> Diciamo che non lo avevo apprezzato e mi è rimasto un ricordo negativo.  Negli anni non l'ho mai più ripreso,  se avevo tempo di leggere, leggevo altri libri chr mi ispiravano di piu'


Ovviamente non lo avevi apprezzato. Non è per sei anni.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente non lo avevi apprezzato. Non è per sei anni.


Infatti.  E mi è rimasto un ricordo. ...di qualcosa di noioso. 
(Dovevo finire il libro perché  era un compito ma non lo capivo nè lo apprezzavo )


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.  E mi è rimasto un ricordo. ...di qualcosa di noioso.
> (Dovevo finire il libro perché  era un compito ma non lo capivo nè lo apprezzavo )


Per apprezzare un libro, anche un buon libro è necessario che sia adatto all'età del lettore e soprattutto che lo spirito che anima che deve leggere sia di curiosità e interesse. 
Forzare a leggere è sbagliato, dare spunti che incuriosiscano ed avvicinino alla lettura  bambini è la strada migliore


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.  E mi è rimasto un ricordo. ...di qualcosa di noioso.
> (Dovevo finire il libro perché  era un compito ma non lo capivo nè lo apprezzavo )


C'è una parte di insegnanti  (ignorante proprio in psicologia dell'età evolutiva che dovrebbe essere di propria competenza) che ambisce a sentirsi avanti proponendo agli alunni cose che non sono in grado di capire e, di conseguenza, apprezzare. Come proporre Calvino a undicenni o Il piccolo principe in età da Cappuccetto Rosso.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una parte di insegnanti  (ignorante proprio in psicologia dell'età evolutiva che dovrebbe essere di propria competenza) che ambisce a sentirsi avanti proponendo agli alunni cose che non sono in grado di capire e, di conseguenza, apprezzare. Come proporre Calvino a undicenni o Il piccolo principe in età da Cappuccetto Rosso.


Quella insegnante ha fatto diversi "piccoli" danni per ignoranza  (e non solo lei). Pensa che mi avevano fatto diventare persino timida.


----------



## Spot (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una parte di insegnanti  (ignorante proprio in psicologia dell'età evolutiva che dovrebbe essere di propria competenza) che ambisce a sentirsi avanti proponendo agli alunni cose che non sono in grado di capire e, di conseguenza, apprezzare. Come proporre Calvino a undicenni o Il piccolo principe in età da Cappuccetto Rosso.


Sai che la mia insegnante in prima media ci fece leggere Marcovaldo? 
Mi sembrò davvero una palla immensa.

Poi me ne sono rinnamorata, di calvino, per fortuna


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quella insegnante ha fatto diversi "piccoli" danni per ignoranza  (e non solo lei). Pensa che mi avevano fatto diventare persino timida.



Mi dispiace. Purtroppo la stupidità non sempre impedisce di acquisire un titolo di studio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sai che la mia insegnante in prima media ci fece leggere Marcovaldo?
> Mi sembrò davvero una palla immensa.
> 
> Poi me ne sono rinnamorata, di calvino, per fortuna


Certe capacità, come compiere inferenze o comprendere l'ironia e il sarcasmo, si sviluppano gradualmente e piuttosto tardi.

E pensare che la letteratura per ragazzi è ricchissima e adeguata ai bisogni delle varie età.


----------



## Spot (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certe capacità, come compiere inferenze o comprendere l'ironia e il sarcasmo, si sviluppano gradualmente e piuttosto tardi.
> 
> E pensare che la letteratura per ragazzi è ricchissima e adeguata ai bisogni delle varie età.


Molta letteratura per ragazzi l'ho scoperta da grande, quasi alla fine del liceo, e molta non l'ho mai letta.
Per quel che ho visto tra i miei coetanei, l'educazione alla lettura (e alla scelta) era qualcosa che avveniva in famiglia, o non avveniva, o avveniva molto tardi (io sono tra i "tardi")


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Molta letteratura per ragazzi l'ho scoperta da grande, quasi alla fine del liceo, e molta non l'ho mai letta.
> Per quel che ho visto tra i miei coetanei, l'educazione alla lettura (e alla scelta) era qualcosa che avveniva in famiglia, o non avveniva, o avveniva molto tardi (io sono tra i "tardi")



La scuola sembra che debba fare tutto e riceve enorme pressioni e la lettura diventa una cosa in più da aggiungere allo studio e data come compito da eseguire e questo non è educazione alla lettura :unhappy:


----------



## Spot (2 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La scuola sembra che debba fare tutto e riceve enorme pressioni e la lettura diventa una cosa in più da aggiungere allo studio e data come compito da eseguire e questo non è educazione alla lettura :unhappy:


Vero, ricordo ancora le liste di libri estive tra i quali dovevi sceglierne 4 o 5.. e non ci capivi niente tra i vari nomi e titoli 
Ovviamente con programmi così carichi e la difficoltà per un insegnante di arrivare a fine anno rispettando la tabella di marcia, è difficile bilanciare.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2016)

Ho chiesto a mia figlia cosa ne pensasse del Piccolo Principe.
"Ma papi... l'ho letto 6 volte. Secondo te che cosa ne posso pensare?".


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sai che la mia insegnante in prima media ci fece leggere Marcovaldo?
> Mi sembrò davvero una palla immensa.
> 
> Poi me ne sono rinnamorata, di calvino, per fortuna


Pure io. Però lo adoravo, come pure mia moglie. Secondo me c'è una discreta relatività anche in questo ambito, dove l'età conta in parte. Io ho amato anche Cuore, alle elementari, letto per i fatti miei. Mio nipote lo ha odiato pur avendolo letto a 10 anni dietro volontà dell'insegnante.  In terza elementare la maestra mi regalo' un libro che ho ancora e che all'epoca mi entusiasmo'. Laura Orvieto: "Storie della storia del mondo". Ne ho ricomprato una copia per mia figlia, l'originale lo conservo tra i ricordi più cari. La passione per la lettura ha coinvolto anche mia figlia, credo faccia parte del nostro Dna. Legge un libro nuovo ogni tre giorni in media
 Ha divorato il diario di Anna Frank in 5 giorni.  E adesso devo nascondere Il signore degli anelli per evitare che lo legga. Questa è, come si comprende, una sua caratteristica che mi rende felice. Spero rimanga così. (Per chi vedesse l'ora del post: son tornato tardi stasera... mi rilasso e cerco sonno leggendo qualche post... dopo ritengo sara' meglio andare a dormire vista l'ora. Domani alle 8 dovrò già essere in piedi. Buonanotte.)


----------



## Spot (3 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io. Però lo adoravo, come pure mia moglie. Secondo me c'è una discreta relatività anche in questo ambito, dove l'età conta in parte. Io ho amato anche Cuore, alle elementari, letto per i fatti miei. Mio nipote lo ha odiato pur avendolo letto a 10 anni dietro volontà dell'insegnante.  In terza elementare la maestra mi regalo' un libro che ho ancora e che all'epoca mi entusiasmo'. Laura Orvieto: "Storie della storia del mondo". Ne ho ricomprato una copia per mia figlia, l'originale lo conservo tra i ricordi più cari. La passione per la lettura ha coinvolto anche mia figlia, credo faccia parte del nostro Dna. Legge un libro nuovo ogni tre giorni in media
> Ha divorato il diario di Anna Frank in 5 giorni.  E adesso devo nascondere Il signore degli anelli per evitare che lo legga. Questa è, come si comprende, una sua caratteristica che mi rende felice. Spero rimanga così. (Per chi vedesse l'ora del post: son tornato tardi stasera... mi rilasso e cerco sonno leggendo qualche post... dopo ritengo sara' meglio andare a dormire vista l'ora. Domani alle 8 dovrò già essere in piedi. Buonanotte.)


Nessuno si scandalizza di fronte ai nottambuli :rotfl:
Bello condividere la passione per la lettura in famiglia 
Buonanotte.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nessuno si scandalizza di fronte ai nottambuli :rotfl:
> Bello condividere la passione per la lettura in famiglia
> Buonanotte.


Sì, molto. Buonanotte! E accidenti alla caffeina. Non ho sonno neanche un po'.


----------



## drusilla (4 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io. Però lo adoravo, come pure mia moglie. Secondo me c'è una discreta relatività anche in questo ambito, dove l'età conta in parte. Io ho amato anche Cuore, alle elementari, letto per i fatti miei. Mio nipote lo ha odiato pur avendolo letto a 10 anni dietro volontà dell'insegnante.  In terza elementare la maestra mi regalo' un libro che ho ancora e che all'epoca mi entusiasmo'. Laura Orvieto: "Storie della storia del mondo". Ne ho ricomprato una copia per mia figlia, l'originale lo conservo tra i ricordi più cari. La passione per la lettura ha coinvolto anche mia figlia, credo faccia parte del nostro Dna. Legge un libro nuovo ogni tre giorni in media
> Ha divorato il diario di Anna Frank in 5 giorni.  E *adesso devo nascondere Il signore degli anelli per evitare che lo legga*. Questa è, come si comprende, una sua caratteristica che mi rende felice. Spero rimanga così. (Per chi vedesse l'ora del post: son tornato tardi stasera... mi rilasso e cerco sonno leggendo qualche post... dopo ritengo sara' meglio andare a dormire vista l'ora. Domani alle 8 dovrò già essere in piedi. Buonanotte.)


Perché non vuoi che lo legga? quanti anni ha?


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Perché non vuoi che lo legga? quanti anni ha?


Non voglio che lo legga perché me temo me lo rovini...
9.


----------



## drusilla (4 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non voglio che lo legga perché me temo me lo rovini...
> 9.


che ti rovini il libro inteso come oggetto? ma sei cattivoooo! lasciaglielo leggere dai... (detto da una che a quell'età lesse l'Iliade )


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> che ti rovini il libro inteso come oggetto? ma sei cattivoooo! lasciaglielo leggere dai... (detto da una che a quell'età lesse l'Iliade )


Massì, prima o poi.... cedo.
L'Iliade a 9 anni... caspita!


----------



## drusilla (4 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Massì, prima o poi.... cedo.
> L'Iliade a 9 anni... caspita!


nella biblioteca di mio padre erano finiti i libri "per bambini"...


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Massì, prima o poi.... cedo.
> L'Iliade a 9 anni... caspita!


Ma coprane un altro e lascialo a lei, se lo rovina amen e il tuo rimane tuo!
I miei libri saranno sotto chiave!


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma coprane un altro e lascialo a lei, se lo rovina amen e il tuo rimane tuo!
> I miei libri saranno sotto chiave!


Ma no, le darà il mio.
Tanto in spiaggia porta pure Harry Potter nella vecchia edizione.
Ormai...
Alla fine è vero, son solo oggetti.


----------



## Spot (4 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> che ti rovini il libro inteso come oggetto? ma sei cattivoooo! lasciaglielo leggere dai... (detto da una che a quell'età lesse l'Iliade )


Tutta?
Cazzerola


----------



## drusilla (4 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tutta?
> Cazzerola


si, anche l'elenco dei popoli e delle barche  rimasi affascinata. Figo figo figo. Lo rifarei anche se facendolo mi sono condannata a una vita da stenti  (con le lettere non si mangia molto ahimè)


----------

